

Famo.us FAQ Part 2: The Tough Questions - jonperl
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DE_26fh9nYbU2xYcrxPWFLjC5Lc1M-0vf2L-qTmuoqw/

======
jonperl
More details here [http://us5.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=4656ba2b0a364690c8530bc1...](http://us5.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=4656ba2b0a364690c8530bc1e&id=65a8fdd769&e=7741a4dbf7)

